# Are Goats Bothered by Fireworks?



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

I was listening to a radio station that was talking about dogs and fireworks and then I realized this is my first year with goats over the 4th of July, and I have no clue if they will be upset by them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My guys don't seem to mind at all... But I am sure some may and some won't just like dogs...


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

If they have shelter they may go in it and huddle. I have grown to absolutely hate fireworks.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

A couple of mine run into the shed when they hear them... a few others just ignore them...


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Mine run into the middle of the pasture and huddle under a halfway fallen tree. It doesn't help that in my area most of the fireworks are shot off by people under the influence of various substances. :roll:


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tomorrow is going to be miserable! I live on a hill overlooking the town so fireworks will be heard by my dogs and they go crazy and spastic.. Now I didn't even think about the goats..

But we have Friday night shooting here and they don't seem to mind that so hopefully I'm not running between the goat field and holding my hands over dog ears (even with tranquilizers).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We had a few that I had in the back yard last year, and since that was the only place with green grass we did the fire works there, well did 2. They freaked out!!! But mine also freak if they hear a gun shot, horn honk, or a tractor starting lol.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yes absolutely, if they are close then they can get very scared. at our royal shows there are fireworks every night; we have to stand with them the first few nights to keep them calm otherwise they panic and try to jump out of the pens etc. they like to try and hide under me. once they have heard it a few times they are usually fine with it.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

My two girls will go into their house when the noise starts, as it really does bother them. Last year I ended up sitting in their house with them. The attention from their human calmed then down quite a bit. (The cookies didn't hurt either!) 

Hi everyone, just joined last week. We have two girls, and have been goat owners for a little over 3 years. Our goats are our family, and we couldn't imagine life without them. We joined because you can never have too much information, where keeping your goats happy and healthy are concerned. Thegoatspot seems like a wonderful resource to that end.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine dont care in the least.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

im so glad my town is not doing them this year, they shoot them off from the feild next to the goats feild. I told my uncle if they ever do them again I want a tanker filled with water next too my barn.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

We have called our area a "war zone" with fire works. We are in a decent sized neighborhood where everyone has enough room to shoot them off. It can get really crazy. I'm worried because last night people were shooting them off and the girls didn't know which way to run. They would all run one way... stop... then run the other way... stop... then run somewhere else. They were very nervous. Tonight I'm planning of penning them up in a smaller pasture where they will have a big shelter to hide in.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Last year my lil dog ran off for 3 nights because of d fireworks, keep ur gats somewhere they cant get out of


----------

